# starting X laptop screen showing coluored lines



## simuks (Feb 27, 2010)

hi. i'm a bit new in freebsd, but i know some things... so, i installed freebsd 8.0 to my dell inspiron 1526 laptop with mad turion tl-60 x2 cpu, 4gb ram, ati radeon x1270 vga, etc. this laptop using rs690 chipset. with linux that laptop works geat, but in bsd... ehmm... well all starting when i'm trying to start X, without xorg there is no progblem, but i dont want to work in command line all the time... i'm just installed xorg, configure it, added hald_enable="YES" and dbus_enable="YES" to rc.conf, restarted, but this is what apears when i'm trying startx command:

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/1180/20100227005.jpg

mouse is working, keyboard too, coz i can execute commands from X terminal, but i cant see anything... i tryied to install gnome, added gnome_enable="YES" to rc.conf, restarted, similar black/coluored screen appeared, but after several seconds GNOME is started. YAY! but there is another small problem, that you can see in the next screen

http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/7498/20100227007.jpg

i can see a desktop wallpaper, but nothing on it. on this screen i cant log in, coz nothing is happening... tryied to log in via command line and then use gnome - same crap.

can someone of you, guys help me to solve this problem? it would be awsome, coz i have to prepare a report about using bsd with gnome to my collage teacher in next few days. cant do that on virtual machine, coz there is no sound...

sorry about crappy screen, coz my camera is broken, so i have to take pictures with my 2mpix cellphone... and sorry about bad english too


----------



## tingo (Feb 28, 2010)

What does your xorg.conf look like?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2010)

Are you using http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/ and http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html for reference?


----------



## adamk (Feb 28, 2010)

Out of curiosity, do other window managers or desktop environments work fine?

Adam


----------

